# So I Went Vinyl With My Stimulus Check



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

And I'm loving it. I got a Fluance player and speakers, and it sounds so clean! I've been building a collection, all pop/classic rock except for one pop album, Thriller, and a couple Miles Davis discs (Blue/Brew) so far.

Anyone else collect? What albums do you find particularly benefit from this medium? 

Anyone know of good Classical ones?


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Lots of vinyl freaks at the Steve Hoffman Forum. You can find a ton of info there on what pressings to buy for various releases. Just do a search for whatever your looking for. https://forums.stevehoffman.tv/

And for specific genres they have some good threads. Jazz And Conversation, Classical Music Corner, etc. Are there are thousands of pop/rock threads about virtually any artist you can think of.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

starthrower said:


> Lots of vinyl freaks at the Steve Hoffman Forum. You can find a ton of info there on what pressings to buy for various releases. Just do a search for whatever your looking for. https://forums.stevehoffman.tv/
> 
> And for specific genres they have some good threads. Jazz And Conversation, Classical Music Corner, etc. Are there are thousands of pop/rock threads about virtually any artist you can think of.


Thank you very much!


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

Captainnumber36 said:


> And I'm loving it. I got a Fluance player and speakers, and it sounds so clean! I've been building a collection, all pop/classic rock except for one pop album, Thriller, and a couple Miles Davis discs (Blue/Brew) so far.
> 
> Anyone else collect? What albums do you find particularly benefit from this medium?
> 
> Anyone know of good Classical ones?


Congratulations joining the vinyl revolution. I remain one of those who never left vinyl behind, so no revolution for me. But I do have several thousand vinyl albums, mostly classical, but a large collection of jazz and a decent collection of classic rock-n-roll and punk music.

I don't know anything about the Fluance turntables, except to know they do look pretty good, but I will recommend cleaning your albums before playing. Even new ones right out of the sleeve could use a wiping to rid of extraneous vinyl dust and factory grunge. If you cut back on dust and groove grunge, you'll improve the background quality (silence) of the disc as well as insure a longer life for your stylus which won't have to navigate over all that junk in the grooves.

If you continue on and increase your collection, you may well desire to upgrade your playback equipment (maybe via a future stimulus check!) and if you have cared for the vinyl it will play like new thirty, forty, fifty years on. I know. I have records that go way back, and I play them with excellent sonic results that surprise even me at times.

Some of my earliest discs show wear. I didn't clean them well back at the beginning, and I was playing them on a cheapy turntable thingy that likely chewed up the grooves as fast as it could run out some of the music. But early on I began getting better and better cartridges and arms and platters so that most of my discs have benefitted from careful play. And they sound good today, years on.

I still prefer the sound of vinyl to that of CDs, even though I have thousands of CDs and good playback equipment for those, too. There's something about vinyl that the CD just never achieves to my ears. I call it the "Wow factor" for lack of a better term, and it means that I have more often said aloud "Wow" while listening to a vinyl disc than I ever have while listening to a CD. In fact, I don't recall ever experiencing such a feeling (from hearing a moment of what sounds like actual "live music" in the listening room) from CD playback.

Interestingly, though we might expect better sound from the new reissues on vinyl, it is often the case that the old, original release proves more ambient and "live" sounding. Production values vary.

In any case, take care of the vinyl. Keep it clean, keep it away from warping heat sources or things that can scratch it, and you can enjoy your collection for years to come.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

I never did get a stimulus check. My wife and I each expected a direct deposit of $1,200. Instead, she received a direct deposit of $2,400; I got nothing. Life's not fair, and I blame Trump for the screw-up.


----------

